# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Սպորտ >  Ֆորմուլա 1

## Cesare

Այստեղ կքննարկենք Formula 1-ում ծավալվող իրադարձությունների մասին :
Կարծում եմ հետաքրքրվողներ կան :

Ավելացվել է 6 րոպե անց
Իմ կարծիքով կհաղթի _McLaren Mercedes__ը:
Ես երկրպագում եմ Լուիս Համիլթոնին , և
իմ կարծիքով նա լավ ապագա ունի :

----------


## Ուրվական

Չնայած ես շատ եմ ուզում, որ Ֆերարին հաղթի, բայց իրատեսորեն մոտենալով հարցին, քվեարկել եմ Մաքլարեն :Sad: : Դժվար թե Մասսան ու Ռայկոնենը կարողանան անակնկալի հեղինակ դառնալ: Պայքարը ընթանալու է Համիլտոնի ու Ալոնսոյի միջև:

----------


## PygmaliOn

Այո, Համիլթոնը լավ ապագա ունի, բայց կհաղթի Ալոնսոն :Think:

----------


## Cesare

> Այո, Համիլթոնը լավ ապագա ունի, բայց կհաղթի Ալոնսոն


*Չեմ կարծում իմ կարծիքով Համիլթոնը հաջողությունը ձեռքից բաց չի թողնի :*

----------


## Yellow Raven

Ալոնսոն կկրի,Հեմիլթոնինին իսկականից լավ ապագայա սպասվում,բայց իրա համար շատ շուտա,իսկ էս տարի Ալոնսոնա կրելու,չնայած Ռայկոնենն էլ առաջ լավ տպավորություն էր թողնում:

----------


## Սամվել

:Think:  Մի հատ սենց բան ասեմ կես կատակ կես լուրջ  :Smile: 

ԷՏ ժողովուրդը եդքան փող են տալիս գնում են ֆորմուլա 1 նայելու ,որ սենց սպասեն…սպասեն…սպասեն մեկ էլ հոպ…վվվվվվվվվ…անցավ ու էլի սպասեն  :LOL: 

Տուֆտա բանա ժողովուրդ թարգեք Ֆուտբոլ նայեք  :Hands Up:

----------


## Cesare

Լավ ես ասում վվվվվվվվվվվվ անցավ մյուսը :
Ճիշտ ես ասում, բայց հեռուստացույցով(ես բառը շուտվանից չեի օգտագործել) ուրիշ բան ա :

 Համիլթոնը 9 աչոկի առավելություն ունի Ալոնսոի նկատմամբ, ինչի պիտի բաց թողնի, կամ ոնց : Ես չեմ կիսում ձեր կարծիքը : Համիլթոնը անգլիացի ա Ալոնսոն Բարսելոնից ինչ ել լինի Համիլթոնը պտի կրի :

*Հ.Գ. Համիլթոնը մեկա կրելու ա :*

----------


## Yellow Raven

> Լավ ես ասում վվվվվվվվվվվվ անցավ մյուսը :
> Ճիշտ ես ասում, բայց հեռուստացույցով(ես բառը շուտվանից չեի օգտագործել) ուրիշ բան ա :
> 
>  Համիլթոնը 9 աչոկի առավելություն ունի Ալոնսոի նկատմամբ, ինչի պիտի բաց թողնի, կամ ոնց : Ես չեմ կիսում ձեր կարծիքը : Համիլթոնը անգլիացի ա Ալոնսոն Բարսելոնից ինչ ել լինի Համիլթոնը պտի կրի :
> 
> *Հ.Գ. Համիլթոնը մեկա կրելու ա :*


10 աչոկա առաջ,բայց մեկա մյուս 2 գոնկեն Ալոնսոն իրանը ասելուա:

----------


## Cesare

> 10 աչոկա առաջ,բայց մեկա մյուս 2 գոնկեն Ալոնսոն իրանը ասելուա:


*Ենթադրենք Ալոնսոն ետ 2-ում կրի , Համիլթոնին ինչ պտի լինի, որ 10 աչոկ կորի :*

----------


## Yellow Raven

> *Ենթադրենք Ալոնսոն ետ 2-ում կրի , Համիլթոնին ինչ պտի լինի, որ 10 աչոկ կորի :*


Դե ոնց էլ լինի մի հատ գոնկա կլնի,որ Հեմիլթոնը ոչ մի աչոկ չհավաքի,ասենք կարողա ֆինիշին չհասնի:

----------


## Cesare

> Դե ոնց էլ լինի մի հատ գոնկա կլնի,որ Հեմիլթոնը ոչ մի աչոկ չհավաքի,ասենք կարողա ֆինիշին չհասնի:


*Չեմ կարծում :*
*Զգույշ կքշի ու թող հաղթի ոչ թե 10, այլ 3 աչոկա առավելությամբ :*

----------


## Cesare

*Մի հատ խնդրանք մոդերատորներին :*

*Կարծում եմ, որ պարզա, որ McLaren Mercedes_ը կրելու ա, չնայած ոմանք այլ կերպ են կարծում :*
*Ավելի լավ ա հարցումը դարձնել անհատական :*
*Համիլթոնը, Ալոնսոն, Մասան, Բարիկելլան և այլն :*

*Հ.Գ. Թողնում եմ Ձեր հայեցողությանը :*

----------


## Davo'o

Համիլթոնը ո՞ր թիմից է:

----------


## Cesare

> Համիլթոնը ո՞ր թիմից է:


* McLaren Mercedes_ից ա :*
*Համ ել Անգլիացի ա :*

----------


## Guest

1 McLaren-Mercedes 106 
2 Ferrari 71 
3 BMW 39 
4 Renault 25 
5 Williams-Toyota 13 
6 Toyota 9 
7 Red Bull-Renault 6 
8 Super Aguri-Honda 4 
9 STR-Ferrari 0 
9= Honda 0 
9= Spyker-Ferrari 0 

Ես դեռ հավատում եմ, որ մերոնք կրելու են  :LOL:  Williams - THE BEST!  :Smile:

----------


## PygmaliOn

Երեկ լավ քշեցին: Մասսայի անցումները շատ լավն էին: Ռայկինինի "հարձակումը" Համիլթոնի վրա շատ գեղեցիկ էր, բայց չանցավ: Համիլթոնը պիտ-ստոպում սխալվեց, դա էլ ճակատագրական և Ռայկինինը նրան անցավ: Ալոնսոն շնորհիվ կարճ  պիտ-ստոպի անցավ Կիմիին:Ճ, բայց Ալոնսոի հաջորդ պիտ-ստոպը երկարացավ, Կիմին կարողացավ նրան անցնել, ու այդպես էլ մնաց:
1. К.Райкконен	Ferrari	В	
2. Ф.Алонсо	McLaren	В	
3. Л.Хэмилтон	McLaren	В	
4. Р.Кубица	BMW Sauber	В	
5. Ф.Масса	Ferrari	В	
Մեծ Բրիտանիայի գրան պրիից հետո.
1.Л.Хэмилтон		McLaren	В	70
2. Ф.Алонсо		McLaren	В	58
3. К.Райкконен		Ferrari	В	52
4. Ф.Масса		Ferrari	В	51
5. Н.Хайдфельд		BMW Sauber	В	33
6. Р.Кубица		BMW Sauber	В	22
7. Д.Физикелла		Renault	В	17
8.Х.Ковалайнен	Renault	В	14
9. А.Вурц		Williams	В	8
10. Я.Трулли		Toyota	В	7
11. Н.Росберг		Williams	В	5
12. Д.Култхард		Red Bull	В	4
13. Т.Сато	Япония	Super Aguri	В	4
14. М.Уэббер		Red Bull-Renault	В	2
15. Р.Шумахер		Toyota	В	2
16. Д.Баттон		Honda	В	1
17. С.Феттель		BMW Sauber	В	1 
----------------------------------------------------------
1. Vodafone McLaren Mercedes	Mercedes	В	128
2. Scuderia Ferrari Marlboro	Ferrari	В	103
3. BMW Sauber F1 Team	BMW 	В	56
4. ING Renault F1 Team	Renault 	В	31
5. AT&T Williams	Toyota	В	13
6. Panasonic Toyota Racing	Toyota	В	9
7. Red Bull Racing	Renault	В	6
8. Super Aguri	Honda	В	4
9. Honda Racing	Honda	В	1
10. Scuderia Toro Rosso	Ferrari	В	0
11. Spyker F1 Team	Ferrari	В	0

----------


## Cesare

Փաստորեն եքա հետաքրքիր բաներ եմ բաց թողել :
Մասսաին ինչ ա եղել : Հալալա Ռայկնենին :

----------


## PygmaliOn

Հենց սկզբից Մասսաի շարժիչը заглох, բայց նա վերջին ...տեղերց... կարողացավ հասնել մինչև 5-րդ տեղ: Հալալա:

----------


## Ուրվական

> Հենց սկզբից Մասսաի շարժիչը заглох, բայց նա վերջին ...տեղերց... կարողացավ հասնել մինչև 5-րդ տեղ: Հալալա:


Ինձ թվում ա, Մասսայի դերը էդքան էլ մեծ չի դրա մեջ: Հաստատ էն պիլոտները հավ չեն, էլի, որ տենց հեշտ թողեն անցնի: Հա, մեկը երկուսը, հասկացանք, բայց հաստատ իրանց մեջ էդ կարգի տարբերություն չկա: Այ մեքենաները... Ֆերրարի-ն շատ հզոր ա, ներկա դրությամբ Մաքլարենից էլ լավն ա: Հենց դրանում էլ կայանում է Մասսայի երեկվա շատ լավ ելույթի պատճառը:

----------


## PygmaliOn

Այս գրան պրին չնայեցի, քննության էի պատրաստվում(էն գիտեմ, որ լավ անձրև էր գալիս):
Նյուրբուրգրինգում առաջին հնգյակ`
1. Ф.Алонсо	McLaren	В	 :Hands Up:  :Clapping: 
2. Ф.Масса	Ferrari	В	
3. М.Уэббер	Red Bull-Renault	
4. А.Вурц	Williams-Toyota	В	
5. Д.Култхард	Red Bull-Renault	
Նյուրբուրգրինգից հետո`
1.Л.Хэмилтон		McLaren	В	70
2. Ф.Алонсо		McLaren	В	68 (2 միավոր մնաց  :Hands Up: )
3. Ф.Масса		Ferrari	В	59
4. К.Райкконен		Ferrari	В	52
5. Н.Хайдфельд		BMW Sauber	В	36
6. Р.Кубица		BMW Sauber	В	24
7. Д.Физикелла		Renault	В	17
8.Х.Ковалайнен Renault	В	15
9. А.Вурц		Williams	В	13
10. М.Уэббер		Red Bull-Renault	В	8
11. Д.Култхард		Red Bull	В	8
12. Я.Трулли		Toyota	В	7
13. Н.Росберг		Williams	В	5
14. Т.Сато	Япония	Super Aguri	В	4
15. Р.Шумахер		Toyota	В	2
16. Д.Баттон		Honda	В	1
17. С.Феттель		BMW Sauber	В	1
--------
ինչպես որ պիտի լիներ Մաքլարենը առաջին տեղում է, իսկ Ֆեռարին 2-րդ:

----------


## PygmaliOn

Մինչև Հունգարիայի գրան պրին մնաց` 4 օր 7 ժամ 14 րոպե:

Ալոնսո առաջ :Smile:

----------


## Racer

Շատ «բարեհամբույր» ֆորում ա, հենց առաջին գրությունս ջնջեցին ,,,  :LOL: 

Իսկ մինչ այդ պաշտոնապես հայտնի է դարձել, որ Սքոթթ Սփիդին փոխարինելու է Սեբաստյան Ֆետտելը, իսկ Ֆերրարի-ՄաքԼարեն գործը վերանայվելու է:

----------


## PygmaliOn

1. Л.Хэмилтон	McLaren	В	
2. К.Райкконен	Ferrari	В	
3. Н.Хайдфельд	BMW Sauber	В	
4. Ф.Алонсо	McLaren	В	
5. Р.Кубица	BMW Sauber	В	
Լավ չստացվեց, սա Հունգարիայի գրան պրին էր:

----------


## Cesare

Շատ լավ գրանտ պրի էր Հունգարիաինը :
Համիլթոնը կրելու ա ես Ձեզ երբ եի ասում :
Ալոնսոն չի կարանալու անցնի …

----------


## PygmaliOn

դեռ ամեն ինչ հետևում է 6 գրան պրի դեռ կա… :Red Hat:

----------


## PygmaliOn

Թուրքիայի գրան պրին... ուֆֆֆֆֆֆֆֆֆ էլի լավ չստացվեց...
1. Ф.Масса	Ferrari	В	
2. К.Райкконен	Ferrari	В	
3. Ф.Алонсо	McLaren	В	
4. Н.Хайдфельд	BMW Sauber	
5. Л.Хэмилтон	McLaren
-----------------------------------
Տակսսսսսսսսսսսսս.........
1.Л.Хэмилтон		McLaren	В	               84
2. Ф.Алонсо		McLaren	В	                79
3. Ф.Масса		Ferrari	В	                  69
4. К.Райкконен		Ferrari	В	                 68
5. Н.Хайдфельд		BMW Sauber	В	47
Բան չմնաց...
Կոնստրուկտորնեի մոտ փոփոխություն չկա:
Ի դեպ ասեմ որ այս սեզոնում Ալոնսոն, Մասսան, Համիլթոնը, Ռայկկոնենը տարել են 3-ական հաղթանակ:

----------


## PygmaliOn

Իտալիայի գրան պրին էլ հետևում է... Ալոնսո :Hands Up: 
1. Ф.Алонсо	McLaren	В	
2. Л.Хэмилтон	McLaren	В	
3. К.Райкконен	Ferrari	В	
4. Н.Хайдфельд	BMW Sauber	
5. Р.Кубица	BMW Sauber
-------------------------------------------
1.Л.Хэмилтон		McLaren	В	 92
2. Ф.Алонсо		McLaren	В	89
3. К.Райкконен		Ferrari	В	74
4. Ф.Масса		Ferrari	В	69
5. Н.Хайдфельд		BMW Sauber	В	52
3 միավոր մնաց... հաջորդ գրան պրին Բելգիայինն(Սպա) է…
ԿոնստրուկտորնեЂի մոտ փոփոխություն չկա

----------


## Kashatagh

Ֆերարի

----------


## *e}|{uka*

> Մի հատ սենց բան ասեմ կես կատակ կես լուրջ 
> 
> ԷՏ ժողովուրդը եդքան փող են տալիս գնում են ֆորմուլա 1 նայելու ,որ սենց սպասեն…սպասեն…սպասեն մեկ էլ հոպ…վվվվվվվվվ…անցավ ու էլի սպասեն


Դեմք~ :Tongue:  Ես էլ եմ Մաքլարեն քվեարկել... :Wink:

----------


## PygmaliOn

Բելգիա, Սպա...
1. К.Райкконен	Ferrari	
2. Ф.Масса	Ferrari	
3. Ф.Алонсо	McLaren
4. Л.Хэмилтон	McLaren	
5. Н.Хайдфельд	BMW Sauber	
-------------------------------
1.Л.Хэмилтон	      McLaren	В	   97
2. Ф.Алонсо		McLaren	В	     95
3. К.Райкконен	       Ferrari	В	        84
4. Ф.Масса		 Ferrari	В	  77
5. Н.Хайдфельд	     BMW Sauber	В     56
--------------------------
Կոնստրուկտորների մոտ ռռռռռռռռռռռռռռռռռռռռռռռռռռռռ.......... տֆու...
=	1. Scuderia Ferrari Marlboro	Ferrari	В	161
=	2. BMW Sauber F1 Team	BMW 	В	90
=	3. ING Renault F1 Team	Renault 	В	39
=	4. AT&T Williams	Toyota	В	28
=	5. Red Bull Racing	Renault	В	18
=	6. Panasonic Toyota Racing	Toyota	В	12
=	7. Super Aguri	Honda	В	4
=	8. Honda Racing	Honda	В	2
=	9. Scuderia Toro Rosso	Ferrari	В	0
=	10. Spyker F1 Team	Ferrari	В	0
	Vodafone McLaren Mercedes	Mercedes	В	177
Մաքլարենից սաղ միավորները հանեցին

----------


## PygmaliOn

1.Л.Хэмилтон		McLaren	107
2. Ф.Алонсо		McLaren	103
3. К.Райкконен	Ferrari		100
4. Ф.Масса		Ferrari		86
5. Н.Хайдфельд	BMW Sauber	58
6. Р.Кубица		BMW Sauber	35
7. Х.Ковалайнен	Renault	30
8. Д.Физикелла	Renault	21
9. Н.Росберг		Williams	15
10. Д.Култхард	Red Bull	14
11. А.Вурц		Williams	13
12. М.Уэббер		Red Bull-Renault                      10
13. Я.Трулли		Toyota	              7
14. С.Феттель		BMW Sauber/Toro Rosso	6
15. Д.Баттон		Honda		6
16. Р.Шумахер	Toyota	             5
17. Т.Сато		Super Aguri	4
18. В.Лиуцци		Toro Rosso	3
19. А.Сутил	             Spyker-Ferrari	                            1

----------


## Ուրվական

Ո՞վ կմտածեր: Ռայկոնենը դարձավ աշխարհի չեմպիոն: Շնորհավորում եմ, բայց դե սա այն չէր, ինչ տեսնում էինք Շումախերի կամ վերջին երկու տարիներին` Ալոնսոյի կատարմամբ: Իմ կարծիքով, Համիլտոնն ավելի շատ էր արժանի հաղթանակի: Ամեն դեպքում, ամեն ինչ շատ հետաքրքիր ստացվեց: Անհամբեր սպասենք մյուս մրցաշրջանի մեկնարկին:

----------


## Taurus

Հիանալի ա, ես սրան շուտվանից սպասում էի, բայց չգիտեի, որ այսպես գեղեցիկ կստացվի

 ferarri-ն էլ դարձավ չեմպիոն կոնստրուկտորների գավաթում, քանի որ McLaren-ի միավորները հանելի էին շպիոնաժի մեջ մեղադրելով, և  ապացուցելով:

----------


## Freddie

Հասկացանք ֆուտբոլը ֆուտբոլ, ես էլ եմ սիրում, բայց մի կիչ էլ ֆորմուլայից խոսենկ։ 
   Հատկապես, որ այս weekendի ժամանակ ընտիր կադրերի  և վազանցների ականատես եղանք։ Իհարկե չի կարելի չնշել Լուիս Համիլտոնի ընտրած տակտիկան, որը նրան 2րդ տեղը տվեց։ Ես իհարկե Ֆերարիի :Love:  երկրպագու եմ, բայց էլի հիացա Մակլարենի ընտրված տակտիկայով։ Լավ էր արված։ Բայց դե Մասսան էլի առաջինն էր :Yes:  արդեն 3րդ անգամ Թուրքիայում։ :Dance: 
   Ինչ վերաբերվում է վազանցներին՝ ինձ հետ երևի կհամաձայնեք, եթե ասեմ, որ ամենահետաքրքրը Գլոկի և Կովալայնենի միմյանց հանդեպ կատարվող՝ իրար հաջորդող վազանցներն էին մեկը մյուսի հետևից։  :Shok:  Չնայած շատ սիրուն էր, բայց երկուսի բախտն էլ չբերեց այս գրանպրիում՝ վերջին տեղերը գրավեցին։
   Իսկ բոլոր Ֆերարիի երկրպագուներին շնորհավորում եմ հերթական հաղթանակի կապակցությամբ; :Bux:

----------


## Amourchik

ՈՒրախ եմ որ նման բաժին է բացվել :Hands Up: Ես շատ եմ սիրում ֆորմուլա 1, իհարկե ֆուտբոլը ինձ մոտ 1-ին տեղում է, բայց դե ֆորմուլա 1 էլ եմ սիրում :Smile: 
Շատ շատ եմ սիրում Ֆերնանդո Ալոնսոյին, շատ եմ ափսոսում որ նրա մոտ այս տարի այսպես ստացվեց, :Sad:  բայց միևնույնն է ինձ համար նա 1ինն է:
Ֆերնանդո Ալոնսոն կարծում են դեռ իրեն ցույց կտա :Tongue: Համենայն դեպս ես շատ եմ սպասում դրան :Love:  :Love:

----------


## Yellow Raven

> ՈՒրախ եմ որ նման բաժին է բացվելԵս շատ եմ սիրում ֆորմուլա 1, իհարկե ֆուտբոլը ինձ մոտ 1-ին տեղում է, բայց դե ֆորմուլա 1 էլ եմ սիրում
> Շատ շատ եմ սիրում Ֆերնանդո Ալոնսոյին, շատ եմ ափսոսում որ նրա մոտ այս տարի այսպես ստացվեց, բայց միևնույնն է ինձ համար նա 1ինն է:
> Ֆերնանդո Ալոնսոն կարծում են դեռ իրեն ցույց կտաՀամենայն դեպս ես շատ եմ սպասում դրան


Ավելացնելու բան չունեմ,նույն բանն էլ ես կասեմ:
Իսկ Մաքլարենի ընտրած տակտիկան իսկականից շատ լավն էր:

----------


## Amourchik

Մի հարց ունեմ:Որևէ մեկը չի ասի այս շաբաթ ֆոմուլա մեկը որտեղա կայանալու???????????????????????? և ժամը քանիսին է լինելու?????????????????? :Smile:

----------


## Yellow Raven

> Մի հարց ունեմ:Որևէ մեկը չի ասի այս շաբաթ ֆոմուլա մեկը որտեղա կայանալու???????????????????????? և ժամը քանիսին է լինելու??????????????????


Չէ էս շաբաթ չկա,հաջորդը մյուս շաբաթա լինելու`շատ հայտնի Մոնակոյի Գրան-Պրին:
Էս էլ բոլոր Գրան-պրիների ժամանակացուցնա`
*Ժամանակացույց*

----------


## Ռեդ

Ոչ ֆորմուլա 1-ին մասնակցողներին գիտեմ, ոչ էլ ֆորմուլա 1-ից ընդհանրապես գաղափար ունեմ, մենակ մի Շումախեր  :Hands Up:  գիտեմ, ինքնա կրելու  :LOL:   :LOL:   :LOL:   :LOL:   :LOL:

----------


## Racer

> Ֆերնանդո Ալոնսոն կարծում են դեռ իրեն ցույց կտաՀամենայն դեպս ես շատ եմ սպասում դրան


Հիշեք 2005-ի Ֆերրարին՝ հիմա Ռենոն նույն վիճակում ա, մինչև մրցունակ մեքենա չունենան Ալոնսոն ոչ մի լուրջ բանի չի հասնի:

Ավելացվել է 1 րոպե անց



> Ոչ ֆորմուլա 1-ին մասնակցողներին գիտեմ, ոչ էլ ֆորմուլա 1-ից ընդհանրապես գաղափար ունեմ, մենակ մի Շումախեր  գիտեմ, ինքնա կրելու


Մի Շումախերը ինչ կարողացավ կրեց իսկ մյուսը ստիպված գնաց ԴՏՄ:

Ավելացվել է 6 րոպե անց



> Ավելացնելու բան չունեմ,նույն բանն էլ ես կասեմ:
> Իսկ Մաքլարենի ընտրած տակտիկան իսկականից շատ լավն էր:


Բրիջստոունի ասելով իրենք էին Հեմիլթոնին առաջարկել նման տակտիկա, քանի որ միակ մրցարշավորդն է որի մեքենա վարելու տեխնիկան հանգեցնում է դիմացի կախոցի գերբեռնումների որի արդյունքում անվադողերը ենձարկվում են անխնա գերբեռնման, ուստի նրանք անցյալ տարվա պատմությունը չկրկնվելու համար դիմեցին նման քայլի, որն իրեն արդարացրեց: Բայց դա չի նշանակում որ դա միշտ կանցնի:

----------


## Ռեդ

Որ ալիքով են ցույց տալու էդ առաջնությունը ու երբա?

----------


## Freddie

> Բրիջստոունի ասելով իրենք էին Հեմիլթոնին առաջարկել նման տակտիկա, քանի որ միակ մրցարշավորդն է որի մեքենա վարելու տեխնիկան հանգեցնում է դիմացի կախոցի գերբեռնումների որի արդյունքում անվադողերը ենձարկվում են անխնա գերբեռնման, ուստի նրանք անցյալ տարվա պատմությունը չկրկնվելու համար դիմեցին նման քայլի, որն իրեն արդարացրեց: Բայց դա չի նշանակում որ դա միշտ կանցնի:


Ճիշտն ասած Մակլարենի տակտիկան այնքան էլ իրան չարդարացրեց։ Նրանք հաշվի էին առնում, որ Հեմիլտոնը 1ին տեղը կգրավի, իսկ գրավեց 2րդը։ Իսկ, որ խմբի մյու անդամը՝ Կովալայնենը միավոր չհավաքեց և կոնստրուկտորների գավաթը հասավ Ֆերրարիին դա փաստ է։ Չէ որ պետք է հաշվի առնել, որ Մակլառենը թիմ է այլ ոչ թե Համիլտոն։  :Cool:

----------


## Yellow Raven

Ժողովուրդ նայում եք ինչ գազան Գրան Պրիա:
Նոր Ռայկոնենն ու Հեմիլթոնը պիտլեյնում իրար հագան ու երկուսն էլ դուրս մնացին պայքարից:
Հիանալի հնարավորություն հաղթելու Կուբիցայի համար,իսկ Ալոնսոյի համար`վերջապես պատվոհարթակին բարձրանալու:
Մասսան էլ կարա գլխավորի մրցաշարային աղյուսակը:

----------


## Freddie

Վայ մեր լույսերը գնացել էին չկարացա նայել։  :Cray: Բայց նոր ինտերնետից իմացա, որ  բոմբ գրանպրի ա եղել։ 
1.Կուբիցա
2.Հայլդֆելդ
3.Կուլդհարդ
4.Գլոկ
5.Մասսա
6.Տրուլլի
7.Բարիկելլո
8.Ֆիտել
9.Կովալայնեն
10.Ռոսբեռգ
11.Բատտոն
12.Ուեբբեր
13.Բուռդե
Էլ չեմ ասում, որ մնացածը դուրս են մնացել։ Դե այսքանից հետո կարողա՞ հետաքրքիր գրանպրի չլիներ։

----------


## Cesare

> Վայ մեր լույսերը գնացել էին չկարացա նայել։ Բայց նոր ինտերնետից իմացա, որ  բոմբ գրանպրի ա եղել։ 
> 1.Կուբիցա
> 2.Հայլդֆելդ
> 3.Կուլդհարդ
> 4.Գլոկ
> 5.Մասսա
> 6.Տրուլլի
> 7.Բարիկելլո
> 8.Ֆիտել
> ...


*Հաա, անկապ տեղը Համիլթոնը ու Ռայկնենը ընդհարվեցին ...*

----------


## Racer

Համիլթոնի մեղքն էր՝ բարեհաջող կերպով «խուսափեց» Կուբիցայից ու հագավ Ռայկոննենի հետևին: Իսկ Կուբիցան մալադեց՝ իր և ԲՄՎ-Զաուբերի համար առաջին հաղթանակը: Նամանավանդ հաշվի առնելով անցյալ տարվա ահավոր վթարը: Ալոնսոն էլ ինչքան իրան ճղում ա միևնույն ա՝ մինչև մրցունակ տեխնիկա չունենա բան դուրս չի գա:
Մեկ էլ վերջապես Քուլթհարդը հասավ պոդիում, խեղճը վաղուց այնտեղ չէր կանգնել:
Առայժմ Կանադայի Գրան-Պրին սեզոնի լավագույն մրցարշավն էր:

----------


## Cesare

> Համիլթոնի մեղքն էր՝ բարեհաջող կերպով «խուսափեց» Կուբիցայից ու հագավ Ռայկոննենի հետևին: Իսկ Կուբիցան մալադեց՝ իր և ԲՄՎ-Զաուբերի համար առաջին հաղթանակը: Նամանավանդ հաշվի առնելով անցյալ տարվա ահավոր վթարը: Ալոնսոն էլ ինչքան իրան ճղում ա միևնույն ա՝ մինչև մրցունակ տեխնիկա չունենա բան դուրս չի գա:
> Մեկ էլ վերջապես Քուլթհարդը հասավ պոդիում, խեղճը վաղուց այնտեղ չէր կանգնել:
> Առայժմ Կանադայի Գրան-Պրին սեզոնի լավագույն մրցարշավն էր:


*Բայց չարժեր 10 տեղ հանել ...*  :Sad:

----------


## Freddie

Ժողովուրդ, ո՞վ ա լսել այն մասին, որ Ալոնսոն Ֆերրարիի հետ պայմանագիր ա կնքել և մի կամ երկու տարուց այդ խմբի կազմում է հանդես գալու։ :Shok:  Արդյո՞ք ճիշտ տեղեկատվություն ունեմ։

----------


## Racer

> Ժողովուրդ, ո՞վ ա լսել այն մասին, որ Ալոնսոն Ֆերրարիի հետ պայմանագիր ա կնքել և մի կամ երկու տարուց այդ խմբի կազմում է հանդես գալու։ Արդյո՞ք ճիշտ տեղեկատվություն ունեմ։


Ալոնսոյի ասելով ինքը դեռ չի որոշել իր 2009թ անելիքները, բայց ներկա պահին պայմանագիր ունի Ռենոյի հետ: Ալոնսոն ցանկանում է մրցունակ թիմում հանդես գալ իսկ օրինակ Ֆերրարիում հնարավոր է տեղ ազատվի միայն 2010-ին՝ երբ կլրանա Ռայկոնենի պայմանագիրը: Մնացած թիմերը առաջարկում են մինիմում 33 տարվա պայմանագիր բայց դա Ալոնսոյին թի բավարարում քանի որ ոչ մրցունակ թիմեր են: Մեկ այլ տարբերակ կարող է լինել ԲՄՎ-Զաուբերը եթե այնտեղ որոշեն ազատվել Հայդֆելդից:
Այնպես որ առայժմ ստիպված է բավարարվել Ռենոյով մինչև հարմար առաջարկի հանդիպելը: 1 տարի հետո պարզ կլինի:

----------


## Freddie

> Ալոնսոյի ասելով ինքը դեռ չի որոշել իր 2009թ անելիքները, բայց ներկա պահին պայմանագիր ունի Ռենոյի հետ:


Դե Շումախերն էլ էր ասում, որ չէր որոշել լքելու է Ֆորմուլան, թե՞ ոչ, բայց դե հենց 2006ին էլ լքեց։ :Cray:

----------


## Racer

> Դե Շումախերն էլ էր ասում, որ չէր որոշել լքելու է Ֆորմուլան, թե՞ ոչ, բայց դե հենց 2006ին էլ լքեց։


եթե խոսքը Միխայելի մասին ա ապա նրա պայմանագիրը Ֆերրարի թիմի հետ լրանում էր 2006-ին այնպես որ զարմանալի բան չկա, չնայած նա կարոց էր նոր պայմանագիր ստորագրել մեկ այլ թիմի հետ: Տոյոտան որ հաստատ կհամաձայնվեր: 
Իսկ Ալոնսոն կարիերան ավարտելու միտք չունի ուղղակի հիմա Ռենոն գտնվում է նույն վիճակում ինչ Ֆերրարին էր 2005-ին՝ այսինքն մրցունակ չեն: 2009 ասելով նկատի ունի մնա Ռենոյում թե ընդհանրապես 2009 սեզոնը բաց թողնի ու 2010-ին նոր թիմ գտնի, հավանական է Ֆերրարի, Ռայկոնենի գնալուց հետո եթե վերջինս նոր պայմանագիր չստորագրի Ֆերրարիի հետ:

----------


## Freddie

*Եվ այսպես Ֆրանսիայի գրանպրին ավարտվեց Ֆերրարիի դուբլով։  Իմ կարծիքով գրանպրին այդքան էլ հետաքրքիր չանցավց։ Ոչ մի վթար։
Չնայելով այս ամենին՝ շնորհավորում եմ բոլոր Ֆերարիի ֆաներին։*

----------


## Racer

Ինչու՞, լավ էլ հետաքրքիր էր՝ Մասսան անցավ Ռայկոնենի 90%-ոց Ֆերրարին, Տոյոտան Տրուլլիի հետ միասին վերջապես հասան պոդիում: Վեբերը լավ մրցավազք ցուցադրեց:
ՄաքԼարենի համար անհաջող մրցում էր:

----------


## Freddie

> Ինչու՞, լավ էլ հետաքրքիր էր՝ Մասսան անցավ Ռայկոնենի 90%-ոց Ֆերրարին, Տոյոտան Տրուլլիի հետ միասին վերջապես հասան պոդիում: Վեբերը լավ մրցավազք ցուցադրեց:


*Այ Տրուլլին իսկապես լավ իրան ցույց տվեց։ Թեև նրա երկրպագուն չեմ, բայց էլի ուրախալի էր։ 
*

----------


## Freddie

*Եվ այսպես Բրիտանիայի գրանպրիի կվալիֆիկացիան վաղը։  Կարող եմ միայն Ֆերրարիին հաջողություն ցանկանալ։ Չնայած Հեմիլտոնը ամեն-ինչ կանի, որ իր հայրենիքում հաղթանակ տանի։ Չմոռանամ նաև Բատննին՝ նա նույնպես անգլիացի է, չէ՞։ Չնայած նրա շանսերը Մակլարենից մի քիչ քիչ են, բայց դե ֆորմուլա է չէ՞, ամեն ինչ կարելի է սպասել։ 
Հա նաև ասեմ,հույս ունեմ, որ Սյուտիլը իրեն կկարողանա լավ դրսևորել։ Այս վերջերս սկսել եմ նրան էլ համակրել։ Տեսնենք։*

----------


## Freddie

*Կվալիֆիկացիան սկսեց։ Դե Ֆերրարի առաջ։*

----------


## Freddie

*Ժող տեսա՞ք ինչ արին։ 
Կովալայնեն 1-ին տեղ
Վեբբեր 2-րդ
Ռայկոննեը 3-րդ  (չնայած հաղթելու շանսեր ունի )
Համելտոնն էլ 4-րդ
Հայլդֆելդ 5-րդ
Ալոնսո 6-րդ (էլի Ալոնսոյի բախտը չբերեց, չնայած այս տարվա համար 6-րդ տեղն էլ ա իրան լավ, բայց Ալոնսոյին ամոթ է էլի)
Փիկե 7-րդ
Ֆիտել 8-րդ
Մասսա 9-րդ (Մասան ընդանրապես չջոգա ինչի էս տեղը գրավեց ) 
 Կուբիցան էլ 10-րդ

Այս ամենից դատելով վաղվա գրանպրին շատ հետաքրքիր է լինելու։ Հատկապես, եթե անձրև գա ։*

----------


## Racer

Մեծ Բրիտանիայի Գրան-Պրին կարելի ա ասել տակտիկական պայքարի վերածվեց ընդ որում այդ պայքարի գելերից մեկը՝ Ֆերրարին իմ կարծիքով տապալեց Ռայկոնենի մրցավազքը, երբ 1-ին փիթ-սթոփի ժամանակ ընդհանրապես չփոխեցին անվադողերը, ընդ որում լավ կլիներ փոխեին, այն էլ ոչ թե wet-ի այլ extreme wet-ի ինչպես դա արեցին Բարիքելոյի համար Հոնդայում, իսկ Մասսայի մոտ կարծում եմ ինչ-որ ղեկավարման հետ կապված պրոբլեմներ կաին հակառակ դեպքում այդքան չէր սխալվի, սովորաբար  անձրևի ժամանակ Մասսան այդքան էլ վատ չի իրեն դրսևորում: Վեբբերի մոտ էլ չստացվեց, կարող էր լավ արդյունք ցուցադրել: Ինչպես միջտ Ալոնսոն արշավում էր Ռենոյի հնարավորությունների սահմաններում: Կուբիցան ձեռքից բաց թողեց 2-րդ տեղը, մնացած արշավորդները ևս տարբեր չափով դարձան եղանակի զոհը:
Հիմա Մասսան, Ռայկոննեն ու Հեմիլթոնը ունեն 48-ական միավոր որոնց ընդամենը 2 միավորով զիջում է Կուբիցան:

----------


## Լեո

Մի հարց ունեմ: 
Անկեղծ եղեք, որևէ մեկը հասցնու՞մ ա լսել ու հասկանալ, թե Շանթի մեկնաբանը ինչ ա ասում :LOL:

----------


## Սամվել

> Մի հարց ունեմ: 
> Անկեղծ եղեք, որևէ մեկը հասցնու՞մ ա լսել ու հասկանալ, թե Շանթի մեկնաբանը ինչ ա ասում


Հա մեր կուրսիցա եղել :Hands Up:  Լուրջ  :Ok:  ...

Չնայած մի քիչ օֆֆտոպ էր  :Blush:

----------


## Freddie

> Մի հարց ունեմ: 
> Անկեղծ եղեք, որևէ մեկը հասցնու՞մ ա լսել ու հասկանալ, թե Շանթի մեկնաբանը ինչ ա ասում


*Աաա, էս Ալիկ Ենոքյանի՞ մասին է խոսքը գնում։ Ճիշտն ասած վատ չի վարում։ Բայց, որ մի պիլոտ մեկին վազանց պիտի անի սկսվում է… 
–Եվ ահա, սիրելի բարեկամներ կողք կողքի, կողք կողքի, ներկասյիս չեմպիոնը և կողք կողքի, այժմյան առաջատարը, կողք կողքի, կողք կողքի սիրելի հեռուստադիտողներ, և գործող չեմպիոնը, կողք կողքի ընթանալով, այոոոոոոոոոոոո՜ (այս մասը անպայման ձայնի բարձրացմամբ է առաջնորդվում), կարողանում է վերջիվերջո վազանց կատարել։
Այս մոմենտներին գլուխս տանում է, բայց էլի լավ է վարում քան Երվանդ Ղարիբյանը։ Վերջինս ընդհանրապես քնած է։ Անգամ վազանցի ժամանակ ռեակցիա չի տալիս։ Երևի Ալիկը մեկ-մեկ հրում է, որ զարթնի։ 
Չնայած Ալիկը, որպես հաղորդավար, դուրս գալիս է։ Լավ տեղեկացված է ֆորմուլայից և գժի պես սիրում է ֆորմուլան։ Դա գովելի է։*

----------


## Yellow Raven

Ես որ շատ գոհ եմ հաղորդավարների աշխատանքից,չգիտեմ,որ մեկն է Ալիկը,որը Երվանդը,բայց ընդհանուր շատ արդյունավետ են վարում:

----------


## Freddie

> Ես որ շատ գոհ եմ հաղորդավարների աշխատանքից,չգիտեմ,որ մեկն է Ալիկը,որը Երվանդը,բայց ընդհանուր շատ արդյունավետ են վարում:


*Ալիկը էն շատախոսն է, իսկ Երվանդը, որ հաճախ չի խոսում։ Իսկ դու արտասահմանյան հաղորդավարների վարելով լսե՞լ ես, որ ասենք համեմատել կարողանաս։ Թե չէ ընդհանուևր առմամբ իրանք լավ են վարում, բայց դրանից լավ էլ կա։*

----------


## Yellow Raven

Արտասահմանյան ասած ռեկլամների վախտ էս անգամ փոխում էի մի հատ ռուսական ալիք,անունը չեմ հիշում,կարծեմ մի հատ գազարագույն զնաչոկ էր: Դրա հաղորդավարը ոնցոր քնած ըլներ...

----------


## Freddie

> Արտասահմանյան ասած ռեկլամների վախտ էս անգամ փոխում էի մի հատ ռուսական ալիք,անունը չեմ հիշում,կարծեմ մի հատ գազարագույն զնաչոկ էր: Դրա հաղորդավարը ոնցոր քնած ըլներ...


*Իսկ ես մի անգամ ռուսաստանի 1-ի ֆուտբոլը տեսա ոնց են վարում։ Եվ ավելի դուրս եկավ քան հայ ֆուտբոլի մեկնաբանները։ Չնայած նրանք էլ վատ չէին վարում՝ էլի լսուվում էր։ Բայց դե ռուսներինը ավելի դուրս եկավ՝ ավելի որակով էին պատրաստված։*

----------


## Racer

Շանթով 1 անգամ եմ Ֆ1 նայել  ու վերջ, այդքանը բավական էր: Նախընտրում եմ արբանյակային ալիքներով (համ էլ գովազդ չեն դնում, միայն մինչև սկսվելը ու մինչև պրեսս-կոնֆերենցիան) + միաժամանակ ինտերնետով հետևում էմ լայվ թայմինգին, որպեսզի իմանամ ով ինչ տեմպով ա  գնում ու արշավորդների միջև ինչքան ժամանակային միջակայք կա: Առաջ նաև անխտիր բոլոր արշավները տեսագրում էի բայց հիմա էլ չեմ տեսագրում, ժամանակ չկա էտքան տեսագրությունները դնեմ հատ-հատ մանրազննին ուսումնասիրեմ, ու Ֆ1-ի ֆորումներում յուրաքանչյուր էպիզոդը քննարկեմ:

----------


## Freddie

> Առաջ նաև անխտիր բոլոր արշավները տեսագրում էի բայց հիմա էլ չեմ տեսագրում, ժամանակ չկա էտքան տեսագրությունները դնեմ հատ-հատ մանրազննին ուսումնասիրեմ, ու Ֆ1-ի ֆորումներում յուրաքանչյուր էպիզոդը քննարկեմ:


Իմ մոտ հավեսը կորավ, երբ Միխայիլ Շումախեռը գնաց։ :Cray:  Դրանից հետո խաղերն ոնց որ անկապ դարձան։ Էլի սիրում եմ և գժվում Ֆորմուլայի համար, բայց արդեն այն չի ինչպես Շումախերի ժամանակով։ Հիմա սիրտս ոչ մեկին չի կպնում։Եթե իմանայի որ գնալու է կսկսեի զապիս անել։ Հիմա շատ եմ կարոտում նրան։ Ինքը Ֆերրարիին իսկապես պակասում է։ Ռայկոնենը և Մասսան էլ լավն են, բայց այն շունչը՝ հաղթանակի և ուրախության, միայն Շումախեռն էր կարողանում բերել Ֆերրարի։ Չէ, իսկապես տեղը պակասում է։  :Sad:

----------


## Freddie

:Shok:  :Shok:  :Shok:  :Shok:  :Shok:  :Shok:  :Shok:  :Shok:  :Shok: 
Այսպիսի վիճակ էր երևի Ֆերարիի երկրպագուների մոտ, երբ Ֆելիպե Մասայի շարժիչը այրվեց։ Ինձ դա նույնպս վերաբերվում է։ :Sad:  Իսկ մինչ այդ ինչ լավ էր ամեն բան ընթանում։ 
Հունգարիայի գրան-պրիի ստարտը հիանալի էր։ Մասան 3-րդ տեղից մեկնարկելով /եթե չեմ սխալվում՝ կվալիֆիկացիան չնայեցի/ հիանալի մեկնարկ տվեց։ Միանգամից վազանցեց Կովալայնենին, ապա հայտնվելով Հեմիլտոնի ետևում, շրջադարձին հասնելով, արտաքին անկյունով՝ ավելի ուշ և ուժգին արգելակելու շներհիվ կարողացավ վազանցել և ամբողջ գրան-պրիի ընթացքում իր ետևում պահել Լուիս Հեմիլտոնին։ :Ok:  Բայց ամենը հոդս ցնդեց, երբ Մասայի շառժիչը այրվեց։ :Cray:  Ընդհամենը 3 շրջան էր մնացել ֆինիշին։ Այս ամենը հնարավորություն տվեց Կովալայնենին վայելել իր առաջին հաղթանակը։ Իսկ Տիմո Գլոկը գրավեց 2-րդ տեղը։ Կիմմի Ռայկնենը գրավեց 3-րդ տեղը, Ալոնսոյի հետ պայքարում հաղթելով, լավ պլանավորված ֆիտստոպի շնորհիվ։ :Hands Up:  
Դե ի՞նչ արած, մնում է շնորհավորել Կովալայնենին և սպասել 3 շաբաթ հետո կայանալիք գրան-պրիին։ :Smile: 

Հ.Գ. Խեղճ Սյուտիլիս բախտը էլի չբերեց։ :Cray:

----------


## Racer

Լուրեր են պտտվում, որ Ալոնսոն 2009-ի սեզոնը կանցկացնի Հոնդայում իսկ 2010-ին կհայտնվի Ռայկոննենի տեղուոմ Ֆերրարիում, քանի որ վերջինիս պայմանագիրը այդ ժամանակ լրանում է:

Անցած մրցավազքի մասին՝ Մասսայի վազանցը իրոք որ հաջող ստացվեց, Ռայկոննենը ինչպես միշտ մրցավազքի սկզբում քնած էր՝ նամանավանդ անհաջոց ստարտից հետո, վերջնամասում զարթնեց և ինչպես միշտ ցուցադրեց մրցավազքի լավագույն ժամանակը բայց արդեն ուշ էր՝ Մասսայի ջարժիչի խափանումից հետո տեմպը լրիվ գցեց, այնինչ հանգիստ կարող էր անցնել Գլոկին: ԲՄՎ-ն ինչ-որ ֆորմից ընկել ա, փոխարենը մի քիչ ժրել են Տոյոտան ու Ռենոն՝ տակտիկայի հաշվին: Հեմիլթնը դարձավ իր իսկ վարելու տեխնիկայի զոհը՝ չի խնայում անվադողերը

----------


## Freddie

> Լուրեր են պտտվում, որ Ալոնսոն 2009-ի սեզոնը կանցկացնի Հոնդայում իսկ 2010-ին կհայտնվի Ռայկոննենի տեղուոմ Ֆերրարիում, քանի որ վերջինիս պայմանագիրը այդ ժամանակ լրանում է:


Հետաքրքիր կլինի տեսնել Ալոնսոյին Ֆերրարիում։ :Cool:  Ինձ համար, որ հաստատ հետաքրքիր կլինի, քանի որ 2006-ին Ֆերրարին և Ռենոն իրար հետ լուրջ մրցակցության մեջ էին, և, ես Ֆերրարիի երկրպագու լինելով, Ալոնսոյին տանել չէի կարողանում։ :LOL:  Բայց Ռայկոնենի մեծ երկրպագու չեմ։ Միգուցե դրա շնորհիվ կարողանամ Ալոնսոյին հավանել։ :Wink:

----------


## Taurus

Չէէէէէէէէ, տենց մի ասեք Raikonen-ը կարգին տղայա :Hands Up:

----------


## Freddie

Քիչ մնաց Մասսայի երկրպագուներին չշորհավորեի՝ ինձ էլ դրանց թվում :LOL: 
 :Bux: 





> Չէէէէէէէէ, տենց մի ասեք Raikonen-ը կարգին տղայա


Հա, բայց մի քիչ սառած է։ Ախր հաղթանակ տանելուց հետո էլ այդ թթված մռութիկն է անում։ :LOL:

----------


## Racer

Հոկտեմբերին պարզա կդառնա թե Ալոնսոն որ թիմ է որոշել մեկնել: Ասում են իբր պայմանագիր է ստորագրել 3 տարով ԲՄՎ-Զաուբեր թիմի հետ որ հետո այնտեղից պոկվի Ֆերրարի: 
ՄքԼարեն-Մերսեդես թիմը ամենայն հավանականությամբ կբողոքարկի դատավորների որոշումը Բելգիայի Գրան-Պրի արդյունքում Հեմիլթոնին տուգանելու կապակցությամբ՝ Ռայկոնեննի հանդեպ խախտումով վազանց կատարելու համար: Արդյունքում դատավորների որոշմամբ հաղթանակը շնորհվել է Մասսային, 2-րդ տեղում Հայդֆելդն է իսկ Հեմիլթոնին բաժին է ընկել 3-րդ տեղը:

----------


## Yellow Raven

Բայց փայլուն Գրան Պրի էր,ինչ ուզում եք ասեք
Ես տենց վերջին կրուգ դեռ չէի տեսել :Smile:

----------


## Racer

Այսօրվա Իտալիայի ԳՊ-ն վերջի 10 տարվա ընթացքում ամենալավ մրցավազքն էր՝ Ֆետտելին ու իր թիմին շնորհավոր իրենց առաջին հաղթանակի կապակցությամբ  :Smile:

----------


## HardRock

Կարծում եմ ֆորումում կլինեն այս սպորտաձև սիրահարներ: Մի քանի տարի է նայում եմ, ափսոս այս տարի ոչ մի ալիք չի հոռարձակում, ստիպված պարզապես ինտեռնետից ինֆորմացիա եմ կարդում ու շատ զարմանալի  արդյունքներ .................

----------


## Yellow Raven

> Կարծում եմ ֆորումում կլինեն այս սպորտաձև սիրահարներ: Մի քանի տարի է նայում եմ, ափսոս այս տարի ոչ մի ալիք չի հոռարձակում, ստիպված պարզապես ինտեռնետից ինֆորմացիա եմ կարդում ու շատ զարմանալի  արդյունքներ .................


Էս տարի իսկականից շատ զարմանալի արդյունքներ են գրանցվում... Արի ու տես,որ Հոնդան կարողացավ միանգամից նենց գերհզորանալ, որ հիմա Ֆերարին ու Մաքլարենը դեմը դառել են Ֆորս Ինդիա :LOL: 

Չնայած դրան, Բատտոնը արժանիա հաղթանակ էս տարի` Բարիկելլոն էլ :Smile:  
Զարմանալիա նաև Ռեդ Բուլլի արդյունքները... :Wink:

----------


## Freddie

Ժող, ճիշտ ա՞, որ 2010-ին Շումախերը վերադառնում ա։

----------


## Tyler

> Ժող, ճիշտ ա՞, որ 2010-ին Շումախերը վերադառնում ա։


 Արդեն վերադարձել ա  :Wink:  Mercedes GP, անցած տարվա Brawn GP-ում ա քշելու: Ի դեպ, քվեարկության մեջի թիմերը վաղուց թարմացման կարիք ունեն:

----------


## Freddie

> Արդեն վերադարձել ա  Mercedes GP, անցած տարվա Brawn GP-ում ա քշելու: Ի դեպ, քվեարկության մեջի թիմերը վաղուց թարմացման կարիք ունեն:


Ընդհանրապես նոր թեմա կարելի է բացել։ Բայց դե անցած անգամ բացել էի, կցեցին սրան։ :Huh:

----------


## mnowak

Էն բառդակը որ սարքելա Բերնարդ Էքլսթոունը իր գլխին համոզված եմ էս տարի կպարքևի մեզ անմոռանալի հաճույք

----------


## Venus

Ֆորմուլա 1
25 ամյա ռուս Վիտալի Պետրովը 3 տարվա պայմանագիր է կնքել «Ֆորմուլա 1» «Ռենո» թիմի հետ, չնայած այն հանգամանքին որ դրա համար այդպես էլ ոչ մի աջակցություն չստացավ  ռուսական իր հովանավորներից:
Ավելի շատ ռուս մարզիկի հայտնվելը «Ռենո»-ի կազմում հնարավոր դարձավ «Ռենո» թիմի նոր ղեկավարի՝ Էրիկ Բույեի շնորհիվ:  :Cool:

----------

yerevanci (06.03.2010)

----------


## Starkiller

Չգիտեմ անմոռանալի հաճույքի մասին, բայց սեզոնի առագին գոնկան ահավոր անհետաքրքիր էր  :Sad:  :Bad:

----------


## davidus

ուզում եմ, որ այս տարի Ալոնսոն հաղթի:

Էս վերջերս շատ չեմ հեքաքրքրվել.... ով գիտի ինչ նորություն կա`կապված ավտոմեքենաների հետ.... Mercedes Benz GP-ն ոնց-որ ուզում էր շարժիչ փոխել, մարդ կա, որ տեղյակ է?

----------


## Venus

ՖԻԱ-ն հրապարակել է 2010 թվականի ավտոարշավորդների  վերջնական ցանկը: Ահա     Ֆորմուլա 1-ի  2010 թվականի սեզոնի ցանկը՝ 

1. Ջենսոն Բատտոն /Մաքլարեն/
2.Լուիս Հեմիլտոն /Մաքլարեն/ 
3.Միխաիլ Շումախեր /Մերսեդես/ 
4. Նիկո Ռոսբերգ /Մերսեդես/
5.Սեբաստյան Ֆետել /Ռեդ Բուլ/
6.Մառկ Ուզբեռ /Ռեդ Բուլ/
7.Ֆելիպե Մասսա /Ֆերարի/
8. Ֆերնանդո Ալոնսո /Ֆերարի/
9. Ռուբենս Բարիկելո /Ուիլյամս/
10.Նիկո Հյուլկենբերգ /Ուիլյամս/
11.Ռոբերտ Կուբիցա /Ռենո/
12.Վիտալի Պետռով /Ռենո/
14.Ադրիան Սուտիլ /Ֆորս Ինդիա/
15.Վիտանտոնիո Լիուցցի /Ֆորս Ինդիա/
16.Սեբաստյան Բուեմի /Տոռո Ռոսսո/
17.Խայմե Ալգերսուառի /Տոռո Ռոսսո/
18.Յառնո Թրուլլի /Լոտուս/
19.Հեյկի Կովալեյնեն /Լոտուս/
21.Բռունո Սենա /HRT/
22.Պեդրո Դե Լա Ռոսսա /ԲՄՎ-Զաուբեր/
23.Կամուի Կոբայասի /ԲՄՎ-Զաուբեր/
24.տիմո Գլոկ /Վերջին/
25.Լուկաս դի Գրասիի /Վերջին/
 :Smile:

----------

yerevanci (02.04.2010)

----------

